# Underwater pics from homemade reefs



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

First two pics are of a 5 unit plcement ofindustrial tables that I attached commercial chain link fence to. These have only been down 2 months. There were many legal snapper, some trigger but mostly under sized, and some little donkeys.



















The next two are of a single unit I put down back in June. More growth on it but there was mostly just baitfish on it. I counted 3 snapper that were maybe 6" long.



















These next 4 are of a reef I didn't deploy but I foundback in 2002.





































I have some video I can post later too.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Very nice.

Gorwin' your own out there always feels better.


----------



## KPTN (May 21, 2009)

The pictures are awesome DreamWeaver, thanks for psoting.

KP


----------



## Cuz (Oct 1, 2007)

Good pics, doesn't take long for the fish to find things!


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*That is cool.It has to make you feel good to have done that yourself.:clap*


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice pics Dreamweaver! Thanx! Only 2 months and already got fish on em. By spring they should look like a super-market!


----------



## FY05CPO (Jun 9, 2009)

Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeet.


----------



## NavySnooker (Sep 10, 2008)

:clap:clap:clap well done!! you have your ducks in a row for next snapper season...


----------



## N-Reel-Trouble (Oct 3, 2007)

Very Cool!


----------



## bond007 (Jun 16, 2009)

Awesome pictures..It is neet to see things from that perspective:bowdown:clap:clap


----------



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

Those are some cool shots. What kind of baitfish is that in the 2nd or 3rd pic?


----------



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

Mostly cigar minnows I think.


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Very cool pictures !!!!!!!!!!!! Thanks for posting

Scott


----------



## fishFEEDER9697 (Sep 30, 2007)

Very nice. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## doubledown (Jun 29, 2009)

Hey weaver,

Cool pics, looks like you need to fish the DD next year for the BudLight

Maybe we can drum up some grouper there next year:banghead


----------



## iceman28o1 (Sep 27, 2007)

cool pics, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Marine Scout (Nov 18, 2007)

Very Very Nice!!!!!!! :clap:clap:clap


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

very nice.. You just forgot to give us the numbers... ahaha oke


----------



## patsfan72 (Jun 1, 2008)

super cool. thanks for sharing.


----------



## SamTHorn (Mar 19, 2010)

What a great concept. Imagine if every diver makes his/her own project like this--it would sure help populate the ocean. Thanks for sharing. 



~ Sam





> *DreamWeaver21 (10/7/2009)*First two pics are of a 5 unit plcement ofindustrial tables that I attached commercial chain link fence to. These have only been down 2 months. There were many legal snapper, some trigger but mostly under sized, and some little donkeys.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


las vegas hotels
​


----------



## Marine Scout (Nov 18, 2007)

very, very nice!!!!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Great shots:takephoto:takephoto:takephoto Glad you got some critters coming to em.....:letsdrink


----------

